# photos document the 1st 30 days of baby rabbits life before they even open their eyes



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ent-30-days-baby-rabbits-lives-open-eyes.html


 

Almost anything is cute in the first month of its life but these photos that document these rabbits' first 30 days are tough to beat. 

When photographer Ashraful Arefin's bunny Tooni gave birth to four babies, he decided to take a series of adorable snapshots. 

He says that the project started about 10 months ago when he brought home the two bunnies, Tooni and Nottu, in Bangladesh.

Mr Arefin said: 'I found that apart from being an amazing companion, they are very photogenic, so I started photographing mine and a friend's bunnies and shared some of the photos on the internet.

'They got a great positive response, people from all over the world said that they love them and wanted to see more.
'So when my bunny Tooni had four babies, I thought this would be a great chance to document their growing up moments through photography.

'I wanted to keep a souvenir through the photos and also share my happiness with people.

'All of these photos were taken between day 6 to day 30, right now they are 2 months old.

'As I've photographed bunnies before and since the babies are seeing me from their birth, it was easy to photograph them this time.

'They are very comfortable with me; I just followed their activities and was ready with my camera to capture the moments.'


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 22, 2015)

I've sent this a million times but the photos are still so cute! I could look at it forever. He captures moment that many of us can't


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow! Such amazing photos! He's very talented and I feel like I've gotten to peek into a secret world.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 22, 2015)

:love:


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Adorable


----------

